# The Photography Thread



## K R Y

So I've been getting into Photography again lately, and have a new camera. Wondering if anyone else here enjoys it also? If so, this thread is to post your photo's and get comments, constructive critism, tips and advice 

Here are a few recent ones.
[expand]
















































































[/expand]


----------



## limba

You're an artist mate!

Keep posting new pics.

_PS: what camera is that?_


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Dude you take some good photos. The first one is particulary awesome. I mean, really good. I like the 4th one of your dog running too. Keep it up dude! You might have discovered a secret gift!


----------



## K R Y

limba said:


> You're an artist mate!
> 
> Keep posting new pics.
> 
> _PS: what camera is that?_


Thanks matey I will do. I'm using a Lumix G2 with a 14-42mm lens (I can't afford any others just yet so am making do). I really like the Micro 4 3 cameras. Quality of mid range DSLRs, quicker to focus and far lighter. All with changeable lenses as well. Just what I needed  



Tyson Fury said:


> Dude you take some good photos. The first one is particulary awesome. I mean, really good. I like the 4th one of your dog running too. Keep it up dude! You might have discovered a secret gift!


Thanks dude I appreciate it! I took a photography course when I was 17 and in college. I really enjoyed it but never took it further (i went through a drink and being a man whore stage). Really glad I've picked it back up again. I'm just experimenting right now, and reading as many books on it as I can. As soon as I read 'Understanding Exposure' my shots dramatically improved. Actually knowing what Apeture/Shutter Speed and ISO to use for each scenario is amazingly helpful.

On the downside, I haven't been able to get out and about for a few weeks! Next time I have a day free and the weathers lookin good I'll be out with my hound and camera for the day I think. I really want to try HDR and tiltshift photography. I know a few spots that are perfect for (HDR) landscape shots.


----------



## Intermission

Looks amazing dude, too bad your not in Canada or I'd give you a job for this photo shoot I'm doing in a few weeks


----------



## Inkdot

Is that Wales? It's beautiful! Great pics. You like your dog, huh?


----------



## K R Y

Yeah all of the photos are taken in Wales dude  Majority within 10 miles of my house lol. 

I photograph my dog more than anything else haha, he's always around so why not eh.
Few new ones. Will have some landscape HDRs up next week I hope.




















Same Sunflower as the first post.





























I won't spam photos of my dog for a while now


----------



## G_Land

Here are a couple I took with my Samsung SH100....the ole lady wouldnt let me take "our high price camera" with me lol.
This is the garden weve started


----------



## limba

G_Land said:


> Here are a couple I took with my Samsung SH100....the ole lady wouldnt let me take "our high price camera" with me lol.
> This is the garden weve started


G_Land...you sesitive "dog" 

SO this is wht you're doing when you're not fighting/kicking people's asses?! :thumb02:


----------



## G_Land

Hey man I have a touch for it lol We have other stuff like tomatoes and pepper stuff like that,,,,and its better to look at then those damn hesko barriers lol


----------



## K R Y

I know I take far too many photos of my hound  

Annnd a view of my home town, my first HDR attempt. Not amazing but I'm happy with it.










Tbh the weather has been so shit lately it's been near impossible to get out and about with my camera. Should be brightening up near the end of the week so I'll be taking a day to myself I think and go on an adventure 

Also, if anyone is on DA - add me! http://huxen.deviantart.com/


----------



## UFC_OWNS

ahh the dog with a rugby ball in the mouth good times


----------



## K R Y

UFC_OWNS said:


> ahh the dog with a rugby ball in the mouth good times


You know it dude. He much prefers rugby balls to footballs! I taught him well!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

KryOnicle said:


> You know it dude. He much prefers rugby balls to footballs! I taught him well!


thatta boy, mine gets lazy and will only chase food i throw most of the time and chase me when i tease her


----------



## Gluteal Cleft

One of my mutts:


----------



## Intermission

I'm sure you already know I'm a fan of your work Kry, well done.


----------



## K R Y

Gluteal Cleft said:


> One of my mutts:


Gorgeous shot. What camera/lens you using?



Intermission said:


> I'm sure you already know I'm a fan of your work Kry, well done.


Cheers Inter, appreciate it.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft

KryOnicle said:


> Gorgeous shot. What camera/lens you using?


Rebel XT and a 70-200.


----------



## Rusty

This was taken with my crappy phone camera but I always liked the color matchup


----------



## alex18heat

If you guys are into MMA photography check some of my stuff out http://www.flickr.com/photos/alex18heat/


----------



## K R Y

alex18heat said:


> If you guys are into MMA photography check some of my stuff out http://www.flickr.com/photos/alex18heat/


Amazing work man, really inspirational. How did you get into MMA photography? And photography as a whole? Any tips for an amateur?


----------



## Gluteal Cleft

Here's one more...










It's not the greatest picture, but I had a lot of fun doing it. You see, it was a cold winter day (there was still snow on the ground at her feet), the sky was filled with smog, and the sun had just gone down - everything was gray and dreary.

Not to be deterred, I through a full CTO filter on my flash head, zoomed it out as far as it would go, and pointed it at a reflector, outside the field of view on the left, to bounce it back at her from the side. Voila, instant fall sunset. :thumb02:

There are few things I hate as much as bridal/wedding photography, but this was for a family member who was in a bind, so I bit the bullet and did it.


----------



## Soojooko

Yo Kry... where in Wales you at?

I almost moved to Pembrokeshire, but that fell through. I was gutted beyond belief. Your area looks more towards the north. Is that the case? I visit Conwy a lot, and the surrounding areas are some of the most beautiful on the planet.

Man, Wales rocks. I know many people who have never been cant really appreciate what I'm saying... but trust me... Wales is a truly spectacular country. I'm not going to give up till I end up there, in a straw bale house, on the side of a mountain. I dont care how long it takes. Its my mission in life.

Shame its full of Welsh people though...


----------



## K R Y

Soojooko said:


> Yo Kry... where in Wales you at?
> 
> I almost moved to Pembrokeshire, but that fell through. I was gutted beyond belief. Your area looks more towards the north. Is that the case? I visit Conwy a lot, and the surrounding areas are some of the most beautiful on the planet. -
> 
> Man, Wales rocks. I know many people who have never been cant really appreciate what I'm saying... but trust me... Wales is a truly spectacular country. I'm not going to give up till I end up there, in a straw bale house, on the side of a mountain. I dont care how long it takes. Its my mission in life.
> 
> Shame its full of Welsh people though...


I'm in Swansea dude, about 45 min drive from Pembrokeshire! Right next to the Gower (google!!) Haven't ventured up north in a long while. 

Man I want the same, house wise anyways. I'd love an old farm house with no neighbours near the coast. I could happily live my life out then. Wales is starting to get recognition for it's beauty, The Gower was the first area in the UK to be designated an Area of Outstanding natural beauty, and Pembrokeshire coast has just come 3rd in the top 10 walks on the planet - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...onoured-alongside-Inca-Trail-Kilimanjaro.html

It is a shame about us living here though, we're a funny folk indeed! I sound Welsh to English people, and English to some Welsh people (the ones that dwell in the valleys that even I can barely understand) so I get alot of 'OH ARE EW AN ENGLISH?' ... 'Am I a what good sir?' .... 'EW POSH AS **** EW CHEEKY CANT'...

We're a charming people really...compared to the Scottish anyways :thumb02:

I really don't take advantage of living where I do. That will change from tomorrow...


----------



## K R Y

So, I'm going to start doing more portraits soon and getting a website up and going to add my portfolio to. I need a watermark stamp to go on each and everyone of my images.

It needs to be big enough to stop images being stolen (or at least deter would be stealers as it'd be too much effort to remove) but subtle also.

So far I have...










Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Killz

KryOnicle said:


> So, I'm going to start doing more portraits soon and getting a website up and going to add my portfolio to. I need a watermark stamp to go on each and everyone of my images.
> 
> It needs to be big enough to stop images being stolen (or at least deter would be stealers as it'd be too much effort to remove) but subtle also.
> 
> So far I have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments would be appreciated.



looks good buddy. maybe take the opacity of it down another 10% or so.


----------



## K R Y

Been a while since I posted in here, and as M.C is getting a new camera it reminded me, so bumping with some new (ish) shots.


----------



## M.C

Very nice man!

I will post some in a day or two when I get time to really get some good shots. I just got my camera today so I am mostly 
learning the settings and how to adjust everything manually.


----------



## M.C

Double post, but I have to point out that the black dog on your last post Kry, looks like a werewolf that is bending over and flexing his arms.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft

Here's one of my dogs have double elbow surgery:










Here he is (in the back) sporting the new elbows a year later:


----------



## IIGQ4U

Kry,

I just discovered this thread and your shots have improved greatly from page 1.

I discovered photography in October of 2011 and I am having a blast trying new things.

Here are a few of mine... I will post more in the coming days:


Unconditional Surrender San Diego and USS Midway by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Red Wi, um, Water Glass by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Sunset with boat by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Oops, it's not 10:10! Movado Valor by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Elias Outside High Key by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Tranquility by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Though the sun may set, we will never forget by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Telescopic Cabrillo by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


----------



## K R Y

Thanks man!

Tranquility is incredible. Some amazing shots man. You're a Pentax user? Nice, how're you liking the K-5? 

The wine glass shot with the GF2 is great, what was the setup for that?

I need to branch out into more areas of photography, I'm too comfy and settled in canine photography now. I don't however, have a wide angle OR walk around lens atm. I'll be getting the 15-85 soon though so can use that as both until I get the 10-22. 

Did you use any filters for the sunset shot or tranquility?


----------



## IIGQ4U

K R Y said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Tranquility is incredible. Some amazing shots man. You're a Pentax user? Nice, how're you liking the K-5?
> 
> The wine glass shot with the GF2 is great, what was the setup for that?
> 
> I need to branch out into more areas of photography, I'm too comfy and settled in canine photography now. I don't however, have a wide angle OR walk around lens atm. I'll be getting the 15-85 soon though so can use that as both until I get the 10-22.
> 
> Did you use any filters for the sunset shot or tranquility?


Thanks The K-5 was a great camera with superb ISO performance for a crop sensor and a killer user menu.

The wine glass setup was similar to this except I had a piece of white paper underneath the glass to provide a reflection:









I didn't use filters for any of the shots. The only filters I currently own are UV filters.

The sunset shot was a single exposure in which I underexposed the sky by about 1 stop. 

In regard to tranquility, it was pitch black outside when I created this shot. It is a 5 exposure HDR merge and tweaked afterwards. I actually need to re-shoot this scene as I lost my original files.

Yes, you should definitely try to shoot different things! What camera do you have now? 

BTW, I no longer own the Pentax. I moved to full frame Nikon.


----------



## IIGQ4U

Gluteal Cleft said:


> Here's one of my dogs have double elbow surgery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is (in the back) sporting the new elbows a year later:



Wow, nice recovery. Glad so see your dog is happy.


----------



## Leakler

Some nice photos in this thread. Always wanted to give photography a try. Anyone know of a decent but cheap camera. I don't even know the difference between any of them haha, currently just using my camera on my phone. Been thinking about getting a decent one for some time though.


----------



## IIGQ4U

What is your budget?


Some more:


It's a lonely view by IIGQ4U, on Flickr

From last December

A Glorious Birth by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Vivid Nature by IIGQ4U, on Flickr

Another from last December

Frosty Bokeh by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Baby Bump by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Pentax DA* 50-135mm by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Ladies and Gentlemen, We Are Unanimous! by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Audi Engine by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


----------



## K R Y

IIGQ4U said:


> Yes, you should definitely try to shoot different things! What camera do you have now?
> 
> BTW, I no longer own the Pentax. I moved to full frame Nikon.


Awesome. I went with the Canon 7D. I was going to go full frame and get a 5D MK II but it's auto focus was awful in comparison to the 7D. For sports/action which is what I mainly like shooting, the 7D destroys it, and it's cheaper but a few hundred so it made it an easy decision for me.


----------



## M.C

Great photos. 

I took some pictures of the eclipse that happened earlier (put the glasses over the lens) and it came out quite nice. I will post them later.


----------



## IIGQ4U

K R Y said:


> Awesome. I went with the Canon 7D. I was going to go full frame and get a 5D MK II but it's auto focus was awful in comparison to the 7D. For sports/action which is what I mainly like shooting, the 7D destroys it, and it's cheaper but a few hundred so it made it an easy decision for me.


Nice! A fast crop body should work well for sports + you don't need as much reach with lenses as us full-framers which will save a bit of $. 

I actually shoot a lot of action as well, I just haven't posted any of those shots yet. I actually shot a bit of action this past Saturday.

Post up some more shots!


----------



## K R Y

I'm out tomorrow with the dogs so will do! And the Olympic torch is getting run through my city on the weekend to going to try and get there for that.

Yeah for actions I'm using the 70-200 f/4. I couldn't justify the cost of the f/2.8, even the non IS version. The f/4 is fast enough for me, and at 135mm+ the depth of field is shallow enough for now. Been a few times I've wished the background was blown out a bit more, so I will eventually get the f/2.8. But that's my most used lens.

Looking to get the EF-S 15-85mm as a walk around. I'm not planning to upgrade to full frame for a while yet, so the higher end EF-S lenses are fine for me, all they lack is L lens build quality, the optics rival the L lens series.


----------



## IIGQ4U

^^^ Still waiting for those eclipse shots!

Kry, I am so excited to see the olympics. Hopefully you can get some shots of the torch, that would be awesome.

Until you post your next set, here are a few more shots:


SB-900 Low Key by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Bike Blue BG by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Jeep Rubicon by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Under Dash by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


It's a Hard Knock Life! by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Rock a Bye Baby by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


----------



## IIGQ4U

Bump, where is everybody?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Photography is seeing things and clicking a button. It's like being a painter when the painting has already been done for you or like writing a book based on a film.


----------



## K R Y

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Photography is seeing things and clicking a button. It's like being a painter when the painting has already been done for you or like writing a book based on a film.


No. It isn't. Don't talk about things you know nothing about 



IIGQ4U said:


> Bump, where is everybody?


Didn't see this before sorry man! Haven't been out shooting for a while, been busy and weather has been horrific here. I've bought myself a couple new filters though (B+W 10 stop being the main buy) so will be doing much more landscape next week as I've got tons of free time then.


----------



## IIGQ4U

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Photography is seeing things and clicking a button. It's like being a painter when the painting has already been done for you or like writing a book based on a film.


You are right, photography is about seeing; except 99% of the world is blind.


----------



## IIGQ4U

Into the Sun by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Drifter by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Hard Left by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Soaring High by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


DSC_1422 by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


----------



## IIGQ4U

K R Y said:


> No. It isn't. Don't talk about things you know nothing about
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see this before sorry man! Haven't been out shooting for a while, been busy and weather has been horrific here. I've bought myself a couple new filters though (B+W 10 stop being the main buy) so will be doing much more landscape next week as I've got tons of free time then.


Yeah, I was awaiting photos of the Olympic torch you mentioned some time ago.

The 10 stop ND should allow you to have some fun with water in mid-day sun.


----------



## Killz

time to resurrect this bad boy. 

So, i just got into photography properly. Ive dabbled before in the past but now i've started to learn how to actually do it. Even been doing 99% of my shooting in manual as well with varied results.

here are a few of mine from the last week or so...


----------



## No_Mercy

I know nothing about photography, but I do recognize it as an art form and have even thought about taking it on as a hobby.

Does anybody know the type of artwork you see on the Sopranos. Think it's by Anne Lebovitz. Their DVD covers are second to none.


----------



## IIGQ4U

Killz said:


> time to resurrect this bad boy.
> 
> So, i just got into photography properly. Ive dabbled before in the past but now i've started to learn how to actually do it. Even been doing 99% of my shooting in manual as well with varied results.
> 
> here are a few of mine from the last week or so...


Keep it up, you will only improve by shooting!

Be sure that you don't sharpen your images too much.


----------



## IIGQ4U

No_Mercy said:


> I know nothing about photography, but I do recognize it as an art form and have even thought about taking it on as a hobby.
> 
> Does anybody know the type of artwork you see on the Sopranos. Think it's by Anne Lebovitz. Their DVD covers are second to none.


She is definitely very good at what she does. One thing I don't know is whether or not she is responsible for the post processing.

I like Joe McNally a lot... The guy is a lighting magician.


----------



## Killz

IIGQ4U said:


> Keep it up, you will only improve by shooting!
> 
> Be sure that you don't sharpen your images too much.


Yeah I have a habit of overworking them sometimes.


----------



## IIGQ4U

Killz said:


> Yeah I have a habit of overworking them sometimes.


BTW, your first shot will be an awesome photo if you return at dusk when the light is more even. It will alleviate the blown highlights and you will have a lot of color.

Here is one of mine:

I used three images to create this one. This could have been created with a single exposure as well, but I didn't feel like setting up all of the lights and modifiers.

Here are the images I used:









+








+








=


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

IIGQ4U said:


> You are right, photography is about seeing; except 99% of the world is blind.


I had a 3 hour journey today. Say some amazing sights along the way. If I took a picture of them, Im not an artist. I wouldnt be using imagination, I'd just be capturing art that nature had already created.


----------



## IIGQ4U

While you are out taking snapshots, I will be making photos.

The real artistry and imagination is how one utilizes, captures and presents what nature and man have provided. The possibilities of doing so are innumerable. 


Into the Heart Revisited by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Blades of Sunlight by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Feels Like Flying by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


----------



## K R Y

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I had a 3 hour journey today. Say some amazing sights along the way. If I took a picture of them, Im not an artist. I wouldnt be using imagination, I'd just be capturing art that nature had already created.


YOU wouldn't be. Photographers would be. Photographers do not just point and click. A LOT of thought goes into a great photo, as well as a lot of technical ability and understanding of light, and the equipment he/she is using. You don't understand that, or photography, at all. That's fine.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

K R Y said:


> YOU wouldn't be. Photographers would be. Photographers do not just point and click. A LOT of thought goes into a great photo, as well as a lot of technical ability and understanding of light, and the equipment he/she is using. You don't understand that, or photography, at all. That's fine.


I studied cinematography for a little bit, and I do graphic design, so I understand the concepts of it, but as an artform in itself? Not really in my opinion.


----------



## M.C

K R Y said:


> YOU wouldn't be. Photographers would be. Photographers do not just point and click. A LOT of thought goes into a great photo, as well as a lot of technical ability and understanding of light, and the equipment he/she is using. You don't understand that, or photography, at all. That's fine.


I do photography from time to time still, it's definitely an interesting hobby and it is tough to get photos properly, but great once you get more experienced.

I should post some of my recent photos, just been so busy.


----------



## K R Y

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I studied cinematography for a little bit, and I do graphic design, so I understand the concepts of it, but as an artform in itself? Not really in my opinion.


Just picking up a camera, taking a shot of a mountain, isn't an art form. I can agree with that. There is a huge difference however between pointing and shooting and actual photography. It's capturing a moment in time and portraying it how you want it to be portrayed, or how it made you feel at the time. 

Putting thought into the shot, the composition, the filters used to control the exposure, the length of the exposure to create effects in the exposure, such as blurred water/clouds from a high stop ND filter, the depth of field, post processing work. 

Actual photography is an art form. Picking up your iphone and snapping a photo randomly isn't. Again, there is a difference.

I've studied graphic design, photography and fine art. I personally find photography the best art form there is. Photography literally mean 'painting with light'. If you don't understand light and how to manage it in a photo, chances are you are not going to get a *great* shot.

I make some money from Canine photography now. Pick up a random camera and try and capture a Greyhound running flat out and isolating him from the background. It isn't easy. It takes a lot of effort and understanding. I prefer to go on walks with my clients, rather than having their animal sitting against a white background. To capture them when they're having fun, and doing what comes natural to them. You can't get the kind of shots people will pay for, by just shooting off frames randomly without any understanding of exposure, focal lengths, composition, shutter speed etc and even the animals themselves. I've learnt 10 times more about dog behavior from photographing them than I have from any book or professional.

A “snapshot” is a quick rough capture to document a scene or event. A “photograph” on the other hand is a well thought, composed, exposed and executed art form.


----------



## Killz

And on that note, this thread is for member photography and the discussion/critique of said photography.

Clyde, if all you have to offer is a debate on whether photography is art or not then please, feel free to not post in this thread anymore.


----------



## No_Mercy

IIGQ4U said:


> While you are out taking snapshots, I will be making photos.
> 
> The real artistry and imagination is how one utilizes, captures and presents what nature and man have provided. The possibilities of doing so are innumerable.
> 
> 
> Into the Heart Revisited by IIGQ4U, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Blades of Sunlight by IIGQ4U, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Feels Like Flying by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


Did you add those speed blurs. That is a pretty neat shot overlooking "the heart" of the city skyline.


----------



## Killz

No_Mercy said:


> Did you add those speed blurs. That is a pretty neat shot overlooking "the heart" of the city skyline.


You can get the speed blur effect by using a slower shutter speed (longer exposure).


----------



## No_Mercy

Killz said:


> You can get the speed blur effect by using a slower shutter speed (longer exposure).


Ah so that's how they do it. I've always wondered about that.

Such a cool shot. Something I wouldn't mind putting on my desktop.


----------



## Rauno

IIGQ4U said:


> While you are out taking snapshots, I will be making photos.


Very well put.


----------



## IIGQ4U

No_Mercy said:


> Ah so that's how they do it. I've always wondered about that.
> 
> Such a cool shot. Something I wouldn't mind putting on my desktop.


Thanks, glad you like it. 

That shot was actually composed of five photos to obtain the dynamic range I wanted.


----------



## OU

I have a couple I took at OU games awhile back. I can access a couple from my ESPN profile but I have better ones at home.
I took these a couple years ago. Back when Sam Bradford was a Jr. at OU I think.


----------



## Killz

Few more of mine from this past week. Still playing with manual settings and trying to get my head round everything.


----------



## IIGQ4U

These are better, good work.

I like 1, 3 4 and 6. Keep it up.

I've been shooting for a year, and I look back at a lot of stuff from the past and think, ouch. I am sure that in another year I will do the same, and so will you, just keep working at it. 

Are you shooting Raw or JPEG?


----------



## Killz

IIGQ4U said:


> These are better, good work.
> 
> I like 1, 3 4 and 6. Keep it up.
> 
> I've been shooting for a year, and I look back at a lot of stuff from the past and think, ouch. I am sure that in another year I will do the same, and so will you, just keep working at it.
> 
> Are you shooting Raw or JPEG?


ha! I already look at the ones I took early this month and think 'OUCH' hahaha.

I'm shooting in RAW.

Ive been doing a blipfoto as much as possible, helps me keep track of my progress. http://www.blipfoto.com/OhAndFour


----------



## IIGQ4U

Ok, good that you are shooting Raw.

Yeah, it's funny how that happens as you improve.


----------



## Killz

IIGQ4U said:


> Ok, good that you are shooting Raw.
> 
> Yeah, it's funny how that happens as you improve.


Yeah, I read up on the benefits, and whilst Im positive im not getting the very most out of shooting in RAW at the minute, I know that given time I will.


----------



## IIGQ4U

I love looking at packed stadium photos!

BTW, I've been published!

I've Been Published by IIGQ4U, on Flickr

A few more from that weekend:

Travis Pastrana









Dave Mirra






















































I have tons of other shots with the guys, but there are just too many.


----------



## IIGQ4U

Killz said:


> Yeah, I read up on the benefits, and whilst Im positive im not getting the very most out of shooting in RAW at the minute, I know that given time I will.


I shoot mostly Raw, but while I was at the X-Games, I ended up shooting JPG because I wasn't going to process the images too much.

It just depends how much you need to tweak your shots. If you really need to pull shadows, and per form other DR tweaks, you will want to use Raw.


----------



## Killz

Love the one of the fiesta straight on. Great colours!


----------



## OU

IIGQ4U said:


> *I love looking at packed stadium photos!*


Did you see the couple I posted? I really enjoy taking pictures, I use to take them all the time when I got my first decent camera. Mostly at different sporting events. I never learned how to use all the settings but always wanted to. I can't do anything even remotely close to what you guys can do but I still enjoy it and I have a couple at home I am semi proud of...well atleast I was at the time I took them lol


----------



## IIGQ4U

Killz said:


> Love the one of the fiesta straight on. Great colours!


Thanks,

I think I used two speedlights on that one

Here is a crop of the original Raw file:









Just some contrast and minor color adjustments and cloning.


----------



## IIGQ4U

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Did you see the couple I posted? I really enjoy taking pictures, I use to take them all the time when I got my first decent camera. Mostly at different sporting events. I never learned how to use all the settings but always wanted to. I can't do anything even remotely close to what you guys can do but I still enjoy it and I have a couple at home I am semi proud of...well atleast I was at the time I took them lol


No, I didn't see a couple posted... At least not that I can remember.

Also, don't worry about the camera too much. If your camera has manual adjustments, you can do a lot.

I know it's not great, but when you are in a bind, you have to do what you have to do. I created the photo below with a point and shoot and three lights set as slaves which were triggered from the point and shoot flash. I covered the point and shoot flash a little bit with my hand so that its flash did not contribute to the shot.


----------



## OU

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I have a couple I took at OU games awhile back. I can access a couple from my ESPN profile but I have better ones at home.
> I took these a couple years ago. Back when Sam Bradford was a Jr. at OU I think.


This is the post I was referring to.


----------



## IIGQ4U

Oh yeah, I saw those. THose were the ones I was referring to initially in regard to stadium shots. 

For some reason I thought you mentioned photographing a couple, lol.


----------



## OU

IIGQ4U said:


> Oh yeah, I saw those. THose were the ones I was referring to initially in regard to stadium shots.
> 
> For some reason I thought you mentioned photographing a couple, lol.


LOL my bad, I should have been more clear. Those pictures are probably close to 4 years or so old now. Those are just the couple I was able to save on my ESPN profile, I have hundreds more on my home PC. I actually have some from UFC 103 I went to in Dallas I can get to that I have posted on another site. There was a time when I went to a bunch of sporting events. Texas Motor Speedway, OU Football, Dallas Cowboys Football, Thunder Basketball and Hornets Basketball along with UFC 103.


----------



## OU

Pics are kind of big so I'll hide them under the spoiler tag so it won't take up too much space.
JDS vs CC












Vitor vs Ace












Efrian vs Cole












Story vs Foster












Tyson Griffin vs Franca












I have a hard time with lighting with this camera when doing action shots. Had problems at UFC event and any night game I went to. But again I never messed with any setting and I don't know how. I have hundreds more at home from each event, but these are the few I have access to while here at work.


----------



## Killz

IIGQ4U said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I think I used two speedlights on that one
> 
> Here is a crop of the original Raw file:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some contrast and minor color adjustments and cloning.


What do you mean by speed lights?


----------



## K R Y

Flashguns Killz 

Speaking of which, I just ordered a 600EX-RT. Haven't done much Flash photography, gonna have some fun  

I've been slacking lately, but have a client lined up on Monday (Canine), and a whole week of shooting planned for next week so I'm getting on it


----------



## IIGQ4U

Killz said:


> What do you mean by speed lights?


Speedlights are the flashes you commonly see on top of people's cameras. People commonly refer to them as speedlights because of their extremely short flash durations often being as short as 1/35,000 of a second.


----------



## IIGQ4U

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Pics are kind of big so I'll hide them under the spoiler tag so it won't take up too much space.
> JDS vs CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vitor vs Ace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Efrian vs Cole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Story vs Foster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyson Griffin vs Franca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a hard time with lighting with this camera when doing action shots. Had problems at UFC event and any night game I went to. But again I never messed with any setting and I don't know how. I have hundreds more at home from each event, but these are the few I have access to while here at work.


Pics aren't bad.

What kind of camera are you using? 

A setting like this is where a full frame/35mm camera is beneficial. You will want an ISO of probably 1000 (Possibly a little more), and and a shutter duration of 1/500 to 1/1000 of a second (or higher) if you can get away with it. The shutter duration you use will depend on how close you are to the action (Closer requires a shorter shutter duration).

Fast prime lenses with low f stops f1.4-2.0 will help a lot. If you use a good zoom, its lowest f stop will be f2.8 which is also good and should also work well since the UFC events always have very good lighting.

Lastly, I would recommend that you correct your white balance. Your third photo appears to have the most accurate white balance, all of the others are too yellow.

Here are a couple of my most recent MMA pics:


----------



## K R Y

They are really, *really* good man. Amazing work. Any tips on how to get into photographing MMA?


----------



## IIGQ4U

Thanks Kry.

You'll either need to partner up with a newspaper, magazine or work with the people putting the event together to get in.


----------



## Killz

Just got myself a new lens:

http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Pro...ses/Telephoto_Zoom/EF_70-300mm_f4-5.6_IS_USM/


----------



## Killz

One from last night:










For some reason the colours mute slightly and the image softens when i upload to photobucket. weird.

crisper, better res version here: http://www.blipfoto.com/OhAndFour


----------



## No_Mercy

K R Y said:


> They are really, *really* good man. Amazing work. Any tips on how to get into photographing MMA?



Think we touched based on this subject before. What you need to do is get media accreditation and tell em you're an admin for MMAFORUM.com looking to cover the event. From there they'll review it and most likely approve of at least two media passes. 

1.) You need a website to prove that you can promote and cover the show. This translates to PR and ticket sales $$$. 
2.) Be a photographer which you are. 

In fact any one of us could do it. If you guys are cool with it I'll hit up any of the shows around your area and see what I can do. 

It's time this site gets recognized on the global stage on par with some of the other ones.


----------



## IIGQ4U

One from last week:


----------



## Killz

IIGQ4U said:


> I have tons of other shots with the guys, but there are just too many.



Hey man, do you mind me asking what your setup was for these club shots? Ive got a potential christmas party in a club to cover and was wondering how to best go about doing it.


----------



## IIGQ4U

Large Rogue flashbender, high ISO (To expose the background), and processing.

Do not shoot the flash direct or bare and if you can, get the flash off camera... At least for some shots. You can also use the flashbender on camera in portrait mode for a different look. 










I also used it for that tire shot I posted a page or two ago to illuminate the bead.


----------



## Killz

So, I picked up one of those Flash benders.

How did you have yours set up?


----------



## IIGQ4U

Have you had a chance to use your flash bender?


----------



## IIGQ4U

Here is a before and after of one of the rides:


----------



## Killz

IIGQ4U said:


> Have you had a chance to use your flash bender?


Yes buddy, Used it last night at our work christmas party.

Got some good results. Also found bouncing the flash off the ceiling gave me some great results too.

Really happy with how the photos came out.

Might get a few up on here if I can.


----------



## IIGQ4U

Killz said:


> Yes buddy, Used it last night at our work christmas party.
> 
> Got some good results. Also found bouncing the flash off the ceiling gave me some great results too.
> 
> Really happy with how the photos came out.
> 
> Might get a few up on here if I can.


Yeah, post some up. What you can do if you can bounce it open up the flashbender to get some catchlights into the eyes. You can really play with it to make the light a bit more interesting.


----------



## OU

Here are just a few pics I took with my camera last weekend at the final Strikeforce event. I have a few more I haven't had time to load yet. 

Reem























Mousasi vs Kyle












Jacare


































KJ vs Couture


































plenty more, here are a couple others


----------



## K R Y

Just found an old (ish, summer 2012) photo I took whilst having a walk up the hills by my house. Not a bad view.


----------



## Killz

I havent been out and about with my camera for what feels like an age!!

Need to Remedy that


----------



## Stun Gun

This is a awesome thread. Some really good photos on here.


----------



## IIGQ4U

I agree. Too bad it isn't more active.


Fire by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


----------



## OU

Saw these pics on Yahoo and thought you guys might enjoy them. Pretty cool stuff.
http://blog.flickr.net/en/2013/02/01/a-trick-of-the-light/











> “I make the orbs by having a wire with a light on one and a switch on the other, with a wire in between,” he explains. “You swing this vertically while pivoting around a center point and it creates a perfect sphere if you do it right.”


It usually takes him between six or eight tries before he gets one image he is happy with.











> “The light sparks are actually steel wool. I secure it to a string, light it with a 9-volt battery or a lighter, and just start swinging away and sparks just go flying everywhere,” he says. “When you’re working with steel wool, it’s very important that you’re aware of your surroundings and possible things that could catch on fire. It is a little bit hard for it to cause a fire, but it’s certainly possible.”


----------



## K R Y

Yeah light painting with LED's or Steel Wool creates some awesome effects. Would like to try em one day  Sure IIGQ4U posted a picture using steel wool a few pages back


----------



## OU

K R Y said:


> Yeah light painting with LED's or Steel Wool creates some awesome effects. Would like to try em one day  Sure IIGQ4U posted a picture using steel wool a few pages back


It's crazy how they do that stuff. I really like the 1st one in the snow. The last pic IIGQ4U posted on this same page is great as well. Seems very talented, it's very good stuff.


----------



## Stun Gun

Feels like most of IIGQ4U's posts are in this thread. KRY you should post more caine photos. I'm a big dog lover


----------



## OU

Stun Gun said:


> Feels like most of IIGQ4U's posts are in this thread. KRY you should post more caine photos. I'm a big dog lover


I'm a big dog lover as well, my whole family is. My twin sister actually owns a dog boarding resort.


----------



## K R Y

I have thousands of dog shots  haha they're what I shoot mostly 

He's not a fan of cold 
[expand]





















































*horrible* background on this, but like the shot anyways



























Next few are under extremely low light (for action anyways). Was using ISO 800-1600 and getting 1/320th ish.













































































































[/expand]


----------



## M.C

Your dog is awesome, and great photos.

I need to get back into taking photos, been so busy with other things and the weather has been too bad all winter to shoot anything decently, especially since my camera doesn't do too well in low light.

This summer I plan to hit it.


----------



## OU

K R Y said:


> I have thousands of dog shots  haha they're what I shoot mostly
> 
> He's not a fan of cold
> [expand]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *horrible* background on this, but like the shot anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next few are under extremely low light (for action anyways). Was using ISO 800-1600 and getting 1/320th ish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/expand]


Those are fantastic. I'm sure my sister wishes she had your skill with the camera. Here is a link to her pics(she has a ton) on her facebook page for her dog resort. 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Suites-and-Treats-Pet-Resort/226017294079552?sk=photos_stream

Here is my boy right here, name is Rascal.


----------



## K R Y

Send 'em on over here bud  And thanks!

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-lounge/69596-post-picture-your-animals-25.html

Can't wait to see more M.C  In the summer remember to get out during the early hours and just before sunsent  Midday sun can be horrible for lighting.


----------



## OU

K R Y said:


> Send 'em on over here bud  And thanks!
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-lounge/69596-post-picture-your-animals-25.html
> 
> Can't wait to see more M.C  In the summer remember to get out during the early hours and just before sunsent  Midday sun can be horrible for lighting.


I forgot where that thing was located. Thanks for finding the link for me.


----------



## IIGQ4U

Stun Gun said:


> Feels like most of IIGQ4U's posts are in this thread. KRY you should post more caine photos. I'm a big dog lover


Is there something wrong with that? I would like to see the work of others as well.


----------



## Killz

The more IIGQ posts in here the better as far as Im concerned. His photos are ace.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

IIGQ4U said:


> Is there something wrong with that? I would like to see the work of others as well.


Nothing wrong at all. Your pictures are awesome!


----------



## IIGQ4U

Thanks guys:


Einstein by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


----------



## K R Y

Thought this video deserved a place here


----------



## Budhisten

Then these belong here as well


----------



## IIGQ4U

K R Y said:


> Thought this video deserved a place here


I liked that.


----------



## Budhisten

Though you guys might enjoy some of these if you enjoy portait shots and such 

http://imgur.com/a/MzMRE


----------



## IIGQ4U

Great film like quality to those B&Ws.


----------



## K R Y

Bought some new flash triggers. Not expensive ones but not extremely cheapy ones either. Yongnuo YN-622C's. 

Only got the one flashgun atm but will probably get another soon. Not another 600ex, far too expensive. Will probably go down the yongnuo route and get an extra trigger for under £100.










Just a quick test playing around with the triggers. Flash was just positioned to the left. Nothing diffusing the light so some harsh reflections in places. My new westcott 43" umbrella came today though so will be playing around learning some stuff through out the week


----------



## IIGQ4U

Good job on purchasing a set of triggers. Radio triggers are a must if you intend to photograph outside, or inside when shooting events since people often bring their own cameras and can set off your flashes.

The semi-pro DSLRs usually have a popup flash that you can use to trigger your speedlights.

If you want to try to properly light that bottle, you'll probably want more lights, and either a strip box or two, or maybe two rectangular pieces of white poster board.

If you do end up purchasing more speedlights, you may want to look into the Yongnuo YN560.

As you learn, you will probably really enjoy flash photography.


----------



## K R Y

Yeah my 7D can trigger my 600ex, but ONLY in ETTL (which is weird, I would of thought it'd only offer manual).

Wanted the triggers so I can use manual off camera flash more, rather than replying on ETTL. I could of bought some cheaper triggers for only manual, then swapped between pop up flash triggering and the cheapy triggers to swap between ettl and manual, but urgh sounded like a pain in the arse so I got a 'all in one' job.

I'll be buying a few soft boxes soon as well, any recommendations? Is there a way to mod a large softbox into a strip box? Duct tape and black fabric? And probably an extra trigger/flash in the next month or so.


----------



## IIGQ4U

Your 600 EX should have a slave mode so that it can be triggered with another flash.

As far as soft boxes, you can get away without a strip box by covering the box with black cloth if necessary. It depends how you need to control your light. 

In regard to a softbox recommendation, it will really depend on your budget. I recommend you check out BHPhotovideo to get an idea of what is out there, as well as pricing. 

Depending upon how involved you become, you will learn that light control can be complex and fun at the same time.

One more thing, be sure that whatever softbox you purchase has a grid that can be purchased as well to reduce light spill.


----------



## IIGQ4U

DXR8-E-Cover by IIGQ4U, on Flickr


----------



## K R Y

IIGQ4U said:


> Your 600 EX should have a slave mode so that it can be triggered with another flash.
> 
> As far as soft boxes, you can get away without a strip box by covering the box with black cloth if necessary. It depends how you need to control your light.
> 
> In regard to a softbox recommendation, it will really depend on your budget. I recommend you check out BHPhotovideo to get an idea of what is out there, as well as pricing.
> 
> Depending upon how involved you become, you will learn that light control can be complex and fun at the same time.
> 
> One more thing, be sure that whatever softbox you purchase has a grid that can be purchased as well to reduce light spill.


Yes it does have a slave mode, but it will only operate in ETTL in slave mode when being triggered by the pop up flash. I prefer working in manual, but couldn't use the flash off camera in manual without a trigger (or cord etc etc). Normally pop up flash triggering a flash gun only allows Manual as far as I know, which is why the 7D/600EX combo is weird.

I've been reading books and watching workshops for a long time now, just having some fun putting it all together  Recently watched Zack Arias's One Light workshop, so so amazing.

Will post some new shots soon


----------



## IIGQ4U

Wow, that is really odd.


----------



## K R Y

Yeah very. Still had zoom control and FEC but not full manual. Really strange. ETTL is great technology, but I'd rather use manual and learn from seeing mistakes than getting what the camera thinks is a perfect exposure.


----------



## americanfighter

Here is one i took two days ago I am actually a sports photographer


----------



## K R Y

Lovely new 3 legged thing in front of my snoozing four legged thing.


----------



## IIGQ4U

Looks like a nice tripod!


----------



## K R Y

Tiny and light as a feather as well! Also can become a monopod(leg with the '3 legged thing' zip on it screws off and attaches to the ball head when removed). It's pretty sweet.

Not a heavy duty tripod but it's pretty sturdy. Perfect for what I need.


----------



## IIGQ4U

I purchased a 2 kilo ish carbon fiber tripod once I started buying full frame cameras. Initially, I thought it was heavy, but it really isn't too bad. 

I'd rather hike around with this one than one of those 4 kilo giants.

Light and sturdy is what you want when you need to lug your gear around. 

Have fun with it!


----------



## Budhisten

Haha - just found this pic from when I was a youngster. I'm on the skateboard of course


----------



## HitOrGetHit

That picture is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Budhisten

It made my day when I found it


----------



## No_Mercy

Man I need to visit the Himalayas mountains. A glimpse into the Milky Way Galaxy.

Another cool image from Australia.


----------



## K R Y

This needs a bump 

Latest lot...


----------



## IIGQ4U

I was just thinking about this thread.

Wow, these are very good! You have improved substantially.

The only thing that I would probably do is clone away the soda bottle in the third photo from the bottom, but other than that, these are on point.

My favorites from this set are the bottom two... I love contrast, what can I say.


----------



## K R Y

Thanks man! Have another version with the bottle cloned, will upload tomorrow. Kinda liked it to add a bit more foreground interest but it is a bit out of place.

Haha same as me man. Black and white = punchy contrast or gtfo


----------



## K R Y




----------



## IIGQ4U

A year and a half in this thread with no posts? Let's seem more shots.

BTW KRY, I like the first shot along with the shape of the clouds. Good stuff!


----------

